# Oh Danny Boy - Cello / Accordion Duo - Question regarding cello technique



## piefon (Mar 28, 2017)

Hey everyone,

Seeing as last time we posted on here (Piazzolla's Oblivion), we were overwhelmed with some very nice comments, we thought you might enjoy our latest video!

This is our first time adventuring into Irish music! Near the end, I imitate the sound of seagulls with the cello. I was wondering if anyone knows any pieces which have used the same extended technique.

So this is my duo Made in Belgium (feel free to leave us a like on Fb : https://www.facebook.com/MadeInBelgiumDuo/) - but hey, this isn't the place to do my marketing. 

All types of comments are welcome! We're also looking for new repertoire and if you guys have any ideas, feel free to share! Thanks!


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

I think you have found a quite interesting sound with these 2 instruments.
this kind of repertoire is not my main interest, but this is a good way to make the public know your work and you both are doing it quite well.
Obviously I'll show your videos during classes as examples of different combination which works quite well
Concerning repertoire, I have never seen repertoire for such combination.
If you would like to try, I can make a small piece for your duo which may works as an nice "encore" for your concerts
and I can arrange it to be published in a CD, Let me know if this is of your interest at all.

All the best
Artur


----------



## piefon (Mar 28, 2017)

Wow thanks! 

We've recently changed our arrangement - making Danny Boy more Irish (using more modal scales as well as more resonating harmonics on the cello) - Send me your email and I'll send the live concert video of this new version to you!

Cristian and I both interested in your proposal by the way!  

Best wishes,

Pierre


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

piefon said:


> Wow thanks!
> 
> We've recently changed our arrangement - making Danny Boy more Irish (using more modal scales as well as more resonating harmonics on the cello) - Send me your email and I'll send the live concert video of this new version to you!
> 
> ...


I sent you a private message with my e-mail address, but I think you must arrive at 10 posts in this forum to have access to private messages  (you have 5 now) 
let me know if you received it correctly 
best
Artur


----------



## piefon (Mar 28, 2017)

All is recieved! 

Thanks


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

piefon said:


> All is recieved!
> 
> Thanks


Nice, i'll wait your e-mail then


----------



## topo morto (Apr 9, 2017)

Beautiful. And I love the gulls...


----------

